# Finally



## ltppowell (Dec 21, 2015)

Sabine is coming on. This week has shown consistent improvement. Fishing is fun again! All you needed to know the last couple of days is that bait+slicks+bone tops =trout, with just enough redfish mixed in to keep it interesting.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Good to hear. This has been one of the slowest summers I can recall.


----------



## ltppowell (Dec 21, 2015)

Right? I wish I knew why. The fishing was great right after that big freeze, then shut down about the first of May. Still very few shrimp, but the white mullet are thick. Oh well...that's fishing. It changes all the time.


----------

